# Pray for Mya



## Ashley (Feb 8, 2012)

If anybody could spare and extra prayer I would be very thankful. I had a gut feeling today to take Mya in to urgent care. Turns out she has RSV, we went by ambulance and hour away to a childrens hosptial. Not sure how longer her stay will be. They are just watching her for now.


----------



## REO (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know what RSV is, but sending prayers for Mya!

I hope she will be better and be home soon Ashley


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sending prayers for Mya.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2012)

Ashley, how's your baby girl doing this morning? I also didn't know what RSV is, so I googled it and read it's basically a cold kind of situation, but that it can be serious for young babies. I hope Mya is now home and getting some healing rest.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 9, 2012)

We are probably looking at being here 3-4 days, depending on how she does. Currently she is receiving forced oxygen, deep suctioning of her lungs/nose, and neb treatments. She also hasnt no desire to eat and has only ate 7 oz in the last 28 hours. She has a iv place in her head for fluids.

RSV is like a really bad cold in adults but in babies it can be life threatening. Thankfully I went in right away so hopefully it wont take to long for her to be on the mend.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm saying prayers!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 9, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs your way Ashley.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 9, 2012)

Sending prayers! It sure is scary when the little ones get sick.



Hope Mya recovers and you can both go home soon!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 9, 2012)

Mya Update: So far it looks like another one to two days here. It all depends on how much oxygen she needs and how she is eatting. Right now she is eatting very little (2-3 oz so far today) and she is on hi-flow oxygen at all times. Shes a fighter and we will be home in no time.

Just glad to finally see a real doctor. Thankfully the nurses are great. The hospital is part of the University of Minnesota so I see lots of students and first year docs. Its sad when the nurses know more then the students/first year. I know everybody has to learn, however its not a great feeling when its your child suffering and they are learning on her.


----------



## bonloubri (Feb 9, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for Mya.


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2012)

Sending get well wishes for Mya.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 9, 2012)

Resting inbetween suctions.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 9, 2012)

Prayers for Mya! She is a little doll by the way. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## 2minis4us (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sorry Ashley, I hope she gets better quickly. What a sweet baby doll face, precious little girl





It must be hard for you (((hugs)))


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 9, 2012)

She is beautiful...sending get,well wishes for her


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bless her little heart! Hope she is getting better, please keep us updated, I know right now you have a lot on your plate, so don't forget to take care of yourself too. Still sending prayers.


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope Mya is feeling better this evening.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 9, 2012)

They took her off the one med they were giving her to help her breath as it made her heart rate jump to 220. So tonigh she got a neb of steroids and is now sleeping comfy. Her heart resps are back down in the 30's instead of the 50's. The doc expects her to peak sometime tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Marty (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope she'll be all better really quick! She's such a little super doll.


----------



## bcody (Feb 10, 2012)

I have not been on the board for a few days. Sorry Mya is sick. Sneding prayers she continues to improve and her mom gets some rest.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally slept good last night. I went to bed around 3am. So good that apparently I slept through her crys. Today she appears to be in the peak of the illness. We will be here through the weekend for sure.


----------



## bcody (Feb 10, 2012)

Ashley, I'm glad you got some rest. I hope by tomorrow Mya is feeling much better.


----------



## minisch (Feb 10, 2012)

What a beautiful baby Mya is. Prayers are with her and you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Healing prayer for little Mya! It sounds like you got her in the hospital at the right time! Little ones getting sick are the worst. They can't tell us anything!




We really have to trust that little voice inside and you got her in in time! Praying for her to be on the upward swing and mend quickly!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 11, 2012)

She has to stay off oxygen for 10-12 hours and eat an average of an 1 oz hour before we go home. Right now she is sleeping and with out oxygen so it looks like its just down to food. They said we could possibly go home tonight, but probably tomorrow.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 11, 2012)

Aww, what a little doll baby. Prayers for little Mya that she is well and can go home asap.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, she's such a beautiful baby! Adding my prayers for her quick and complete recovery!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2012)

What a little sweetheart





sending prayers for her quick recovery


----------



## Connie Ballard (Feb 15, 2012)

Sending healing prayers for the little sweetness and strength for you!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everybody. We came home on Sunday but have been super busy with her that I dont get online much. Before the hospital I was finally getting her to go down for naps and bedtime on her own. Now thanks to all the poking and prodding they did she is ultra clingy and have a hard time getting her to even stay asleep with out being held. Despite that she is doing great and only has a bit of a cough left.


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope Mya is getting better and stronger by the day. What a cutie she is.


----------



## susanne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so happy your beautiful girl is back home and getting better!


----------

